# Is my EOI result correct ?



## era_immigrate (Feb 16, 2013)

hello brothers,

I'm a newbie to the immigration to NZ and i hope to success in my application with your help off-course,


I'm graduated from faculty of Computer Science and Information Technology
and have start work before graduate till now about 3 years work experience in Egypt.


when i calculate my EOI Application for myself i could get this result


Work experience: 10
Qualifications: 50
Age (20 to 55 years): 30
An identified future growth area or cluster : 5
An area of absolute skills shortage: 10
Region outside Auckland : 10
Additional bonus points for work experience in an identified future growth area or cluster : 5
Additional bonus points for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage : 10
Qualification in an identified future growth area or identified cluster : 5
Qualification in an area of absolute skills shortage : 10

-------
145


I added future growth area & absolute skills shortage because my work and qualification on computer programming and developing software so is it correct result of my application ???


and what does the evidence that i can introduce for "Region outside Auckland" ?


Thanks;


----------



## syeoak (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi,

I would be careful to ascertain for certain that your job offer (presuming you have a job offer in NZ?) is in an 'identified future growth area'.

Other factors to consider would be your level of English (written and spoken), as well as health and character.

It may pay to cross reference the ANZSCO list to see where the position rates...

Even though the above information is a major factor in an application, you seem to have enough points to register your EOI with Immigration New Zealand.

Simon
Northland Immigration


----------



## era_immigrate (Feb 16, 2013)

I don't have a job offer so how much the result will be?

and i am a computer developer


ANZSCO Code
UNIT GROUP 2613 SOFTWARE AND APPLICATIONS PROGRAMMERS
261312 DEVELOPER PROGRAMMER



Thanks brother


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

era_immigrate said:


> I don't have a job offer so how much the result will be?
> 
> and i am a computer developer
> 
> ...


Sorry,
Without knowing your personal circumstances and understanding your qualifications / experience and how that converts to NZ, I don't think anyone on the forum will be able to answer your question.
I would advise you to seek advice from an authorised Immigration Consultant or contact Immigration NZ customer services.
Regards


----------

